# One for my mom -- pink/red FlatCat



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys! Happy almost Mothers' Day! (Don't forget!!)

My mom wanted red and pink, so.... it's red and pink. Backyard squirrels beware!

I know this FlatCat design is probably getting monotonous but I'm hooked on it for now. Quick attach everything, flat in the pocket, and bulletproof! Give me a pouch and a length of tubing and I'll give you a banded up slingshot in two minutes, no ties or jigs.

Haven't rounded out the side holes yet and didn't get them quite centered. Still trying to figure out how to get those holes smack in the center. I start with a 1/8" hole and then drill it out, but hasn't been reliable.


















tubes attach like this, if you missed this one: http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-S_fErhbjySw/VS2xJrKkMUI/AAAAAAAAMkU/k5bTjTs8Vjk/s1024-no/IMG_8525.JPG


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Dude, it's not monotony, it's subtle perfection with each one you make!

Looking smooth!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Sweet! Another attachment of yours I'm gonna have to copy! It looks cool in the pink & red too.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I like it, very cool!


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

Seriously, these are awesome! I love the no-tools band attachment, and the micarta/g10 combos you've been using are very shmexy. ^__^


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Jigs brother. Jigs are your friend. Take the time, do the math, couple times maybe. Once the jig is correct, it's truly a no brainer. All the old timers I learned from in New England were jig masters. Rarely do I see a proper homemade jig on the job these days. Sweet shooter... For your mom.....sweet.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

stinger said:


> Jigs brother. Jigs are your friend. Take the time, do the math, couple times maybe. Once the jig is correct, it's truly a no brainer. All the old timers I learned from in New England were jig masters. Rarely do I see a proper homemade jig on the job these days. Sweet shooter... For your mom.....sweet.


Oh make no mistake dude I LOVE jigs. Heart and soul of any specialized project. I got really into making kydex IWB carry holsters for a while and had like 1,000 jigs for each little step. So fun.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jigs brother. Jigs are your friend. Take the time, do the math, couple times maybe. Once the jig is correct, it's truly a no brainer. All the old timers I learned from in New England were jig masters. Rarely do I see a proper homemade jig on the job these days. Sweet shooter... For your mom.....sweet.
> ...


Kydex is so fun! I've been spreading some sheets around the forum in trades lately. Keep up the good work!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats so cool


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Your drilling and slotting is extremely precise! General makeup of this beauty is supurb. Geez yer good.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You know if you are shooting tubes you don't have to put the cuts in the side just the two holes take a piece of string go in between your tubes drop the string in the hole pull the string while holding the tube the tube will shrink and fit in the hole then do the same thing the other way the tubes will not slip out. But really nice sling shot real sharp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful work !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## Ammo (Mar 31, 2015)

Very smooth, good job


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a great gift! The colours are great.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, Byud....if Mom doesn't like it, I'm calling first dibs on that one. I'm more than comfortable in my hetrosexuality to shoot a pink plinker!! :wub:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool shooter and cooler mom for wanting one!! Sweet workmanship too. Is it all g10? Are you using gflex epoxy to laminate it? If not then what?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Cool shooter and cooler mom for wanting one!! Sweet workmanship too. Is it all g10? Are you using gflex epoxy to laminate it? If not then what?


Love all you guys, thank you for the encouragement!

Gflex epoxy is the glue. Pink and black are G10; core is linen micarta. I'm using a softer material for the 1/4" core so it's easier to saw and drill and putting the strength materials on the outside. Limits my use of decorative scales, like you can do with the traditional aluminum core, but I do have a hopefully-cool piano-themed one in mind, stay tuned!


----------

